# My first viv, 2 years old now.



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

This is my frogless 55gal. I am new to posting pictures so here's hoping they aren't giant.


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

An old pic of the progress








Some closer pics of what it looked like in March.








My vine blooming.

It's so different now. I'm hoping to fully plant the water and add misters so more is covered and moss will take off. I'd also love to add vampire crabs someday.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great! can't wait to start my first one and see how much it grows in 2 years!


----------



## klaasebaas (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice viv Doris! We use slot of the same plants. I use a mister from the start and it really kicks of the plants. I use to ent mosses 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## klaasebaas (Apr 17, 2015)

Here a link showing the build of my new viv http://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl/Forum/tabid/96/aft/113929/Default.aspx
Apologies for the Dutch however pictures Will yell the story. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

klaasebaas said:


> Here a link showing the build of my new viv Nieuw terrarium na 14 jaar - Gifkikkerportaal - Forum - Weblogs - Nico de Roo
> Apologies for the Dutch however pictures Will yell the story.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I really love your viv too! very nice glass! I wish mine were vertical like yours. Looks like we both like rabbit foot ferns.


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

and this is what is currently looks like, I added a filter, how should I hide it?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## bicyclephysics (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful! Can we have a plant list?


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

Sure, the plant list is:

Neoregelia Olens
Neoregelia Chicitas Lita
NEHerp Moss
Tillansia Inca
Golfish plant
Dischidia
Lemon button fern
Rabbit foot fern
Unknown large fern
one Phal orchid
one Neoregelia guacamole
lots of strawberry begonia
riccia
purple waffle plant

and no animals in it so far.

Next step is to plant the water feature.


----------



## Cormyrean (Feb 7, 2014)

Gorgeous !!!


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

An updated view from June.
And my bloomed Tillie


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

New update: I need another large brom in the middle again. I really want a Winnie the pooh. But soon all of this will be torn down into an 24x18x36 exoterra I'm working on.


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

Since my last link to the tilli was broken, this is my tilli bloom.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

So over 2 years and you never got frogs to put in?


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

Rushthezeppelin said:


> So over 2 years and you never got frogs to put in?


 Yep, NO frogs. mainly because I have a loose top with plenty of escape spots. If I had the proper glass fitted top maybe. But I am hoping to put frogs in this new exo terra. It's truly set up the way a frog needs. I love PDF but I'm the kind of person who researches these things forever and makes sure I'm totally ready. Plus I love plants and vivariums. My dream future frogs are Ranitomeya imitator. I like their colors and tiny bodies. But I also love orange terribes because they're easy to feed I've heard, but I also heard their noisier than others.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

This looks great - nice plant placement! For being 2 years old, it's not completely overgrown.


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow a comment from Josh'sfrogs! Cool I love your website. I would love a few Starry Night Reed frogs someday. They look so cute!


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

I was always told this was a goldfish plant. Am I wrong? It's taking over my viv and always blooms from the newest shoots.


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

How do you keep the air plants from rotting in a vivarium?


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

GBR said:


> How do you keep the air plants from rotting in a vivarium?


airflow...


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

GBR said:


> How do you keep the air plants from rotting in a vivarium?


Air plants are native to treetops where they are rained on and then dried back out soon from wind. Therefore, if they stay moist for too long, they will start to rot. You can have the best luck using air plants that are mostly smooth and more green, like Tillandsia bulbosa 'Red Form'. Other air plants that have more of the whitish coating on them are harder to keep in a vivarium without adequate air flow.


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

I also keep my airplants in the driest corners closest to the lights. They are never directly misted, they only get a little fog and I have never watered one. But they keep reproducing. I started with two that I rescued from a glass ball ornament, and now I have five, all their pups have grown into happy tillies.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes that is a goldfish plant. Looks nice they have awesome/weird blooms.


----------

